# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Corais em vez de anémonas

## João Carecho

:Olá: 

Alguém me pode numerar alguns corais que possam servir de abrigo a palhaços (neste caso clarkii) como substitutos a anemonas :SbQuestion2: 

Desde já muito grato.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

As Euphyllia sp. e os Sarcophyton sp. podem ser adoptados como casa...até já li casos de anémonas artificiais lol, mas isso não deves querer.

----------


## João Carecho

Grato pela resposta, pois realmente as artificiais não... esses dois corais tb já tinha ideia que sim e acho que Gonioporas também... se alguém conhecer outros... fico agradecido.

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

boas,
ja tive um a fazer simbiose com um Bubble... :yb665: 

abraço

----------


## João Carecho

> boas,
> ja tive um a fazer simbiose com um Bubble...
> 
> abraço


Obrigado por mais uma sugestão.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá João,

Aqui podes ver um dos meus perculas que adoptou um Rodacthis... Aliás adoptaram os 2... :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 



Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## João Carecho

> Olá João,
> 
> Aqui podes ver um dos meus perculas que adoptou um Rodacthis... Aliás adoptaram os 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos


Fantástico!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: João
Os meus palhaços preferem uma euphilia a uma quadricolor.

----------


## João Carecho

> João
> Os meus palhaços preferem uma euphilia a uma quadricolor.


Está muito catita!

Ora, já tenho uma lista de corais que possam servir para o que quero:

- Euphyllias;
- Sarcophyton;
- Gonioporas;
- Bubble coral
- Rodacthis.

Se alguém souber de mais algum coral ou quiser dar alguma opinião ou até mesmo experiência como já tem acontecido... agradeço!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Os meus ficaram sem a Entacmaea Quadricolor e agora gostam de um Amplexidiscus...  :SbOk3: 
 
aliás o mesmo já se dividiu (reproduziu), os ocellaris devem ter alimentado bem o coral  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Carecho

> Os meus ficaram sem a Entacmaea Quadricolor e agora gostam de um Amplexidiscus... 
>  
> aliás o mesmo já se dividiu (reproduziu), os ocellaris devem ter alimentado bem o coral


Obrigado Artur, já coloquei essa hipotese na lista!  :SbOk2: 

A Entacmaea Quadricolor era a anémona que gostava de ter, mas quando começei a ler as complicações, com as movimentações e as idas às bombas...  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

A minha vive num sarcophyton. Quando o sarco está fechado vai para a caulastrea apesar de ao lado ter uma grande moradia (euphylia).

----------


## João Carecho

Aqui está a lista de corais que possam servir de abrigo a palhaços, como é o caso das anémonas:

- Euphyllias;
- Sarcophyton;
- Gonioporas;
- Bubble coral;
- Rodacthis;
- Amplexidiscus.

De entre estes 6, qual acham que seria o melhor em termos de exigência, probabilidade de servir de abrigo, preço e em termos gerais...?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Os que precisam de menos atenção e são menos exigentes em termos de qualidade de água, iluminação e circulação, para mim são os Sarcophyton e as Rodacthis Amplexidiscus.


Abraços,

----------


## João Carecho

> Boas,
> 
> Os que precisam de menos atenção e são menos exigentes em termos de qualidade de água, iluminação e circulação, para mim são os Sarcophyton e as Rodacthis Amplexidiscus.
> 
> 
> Abraços,


Obrigado Rui pela resposta!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Aquando do último arranque do aquário, arranquei com 1 Sarcophyton (grandinho) e 2 Ocellaris, claro está para fazer simbiose... nada até à data... nem se aproximam dele... :yb620: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá João,




> Boas,
> 
> Os que precisam de menos atenção e são menos exigentes em termos de qualidade de água, iluminação e circulação, para mim são os Sarcophyton e as Rodacthis Amplexidiscus.
> 
> 
> Abraços,


Concordo com o Rui e julgo mesmo que os Rodacthis têm alguma vantagem... Pelo menos é essa a experiencia que tenho...

Nota: apesar de não ter referido o meu Rodacthis é um Indosinesis... Vinha numa rocha viva no inicio do meu 1º aquário e tinha para aí meio centrimetro de diametro... Neste momento já se multiplicou, são para aí uns 4 ou 5 e ocupam a rocha toda... è uma bela casinha pós meninos...  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## João Carecho

> Olá João,
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo com o Rui e julgo mesmo que os Rodacthis têm alguma vantagem... Pelo menos é essa a experiencia que tenho...
> 
> Nota: apesar de não ter referido o meu Rodacthis é um Indosinesis... Vinha numa rocha viva no inicio do meu 1º aquário e tinha para aí meio centrimetro de diametro... Neste momento já se multiplicou, são para aí uns 4 ou 5 e ocupam a rocha toda... è uma bela casinha pós meninos... 
> 
> Um abraço,
> Carlos


Obrigado por partilhar a sua experiência! Aguardo mais respostas...

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá: 

O meu casal de ocellaris adoptou uma lemnalia!
Em vez de uma bubbles anemona.

Fica aqui a minha experiência.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas
Cá por casa é mesmo num molhe de atinodicus....vai-se lá entender, com sarcos e euphylias a disposição.
Mas atenção, já vi euphylias que acabaram por morrer de stress após a introdução de palhaços. Talvez não se tivesse conseguido adaptar ao esfrega esfrega dos palhaços.
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Na lista podes acrescentar as Xenias. Ja os vi adoptarem Xenias castanhas bastante longas, mas os  meus nunca adoptaram nada... Ja tive uns 8 que que saltaram para fora do aqua e nunca adoptaram as Euphylias, nem os Sarcophyton, nem os discos, nem a Heliofungia, nem as Xenias. 

A Heliofungia enganou-os, mas apenas por alguns segundos.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## marcoferro

eu tb prefiro corais do que anemonas...
mesmo pq anemonas mudam muito de lugar e as vezes causam dores de cabeça,
mas notei que é mais facil eles se adptarem a anemonas do que em corais moles...

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

O meu frenatus de vez em quando vai ter com um actinodiscus mas nao ta la sempre

----------


## marcoferro

eu tive um ocelaris que nao saia de uma xenia,  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá: 

Lista editada de corais que possam servir de abrigo a palhaços, como é o caso das anémonas:

- Euphyllias;
- Sarcophyton;
- Gonioporas;
- Bubble coral;
- Rodacthis;
- Amplexidiscus;
- Actinodiscus;
- Xenia;
- Lemnalia;
- Heliofungia.

Obrigado pelos comentários! Avisem-me por favor se faltar algum nome ou se quiserem acrescentar mais algum à lista.  :SbOk: 

Nota: A ver se arranjo uma foto do meu provável casal de palhaços ocellaris na sua lemnalia.  :SbSourire:

----------


## marcoferro

e so um detalhe sobre esse assunto, 
quando alguma derivação dessa especie (palhaço) entrar em anemonas ou corais se prepare,  :yb624:  :yb624:  ... e esqueça de colocar outro da mesma especie no tank pq vai dar uma briga boa...

a nao ser que coloque os dois juntos ou que o aqua seja grande , pq eu tive uma experiencia horrivel  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## João Carecho

> e so um detalhe sobre esse assunto, 
> quando alguma derivação dessa especie (palhaço) entrar em anemonas ou corais se prepare,  ... e esqueça de colocar outro da mesma especie no tank pq vai dar uma briga boa...
> 
> a nao ser que coloque os dois juntos ou que o aqua seja grande , pq eu tive uma experiencia horrivel


Obrigado pelo conselho, já conhceço essas histórias de imcompatibilidade.  :Whistle: 

Até agora estão-se a dar bem quer os dois palhaços quer o resto dos peixes.

O aquário é relativamente grande, tem 200 litros.

Tudo ok.

----------


## marcoferro

pois é... 
mas geralmente quando são colocados ao mesmo tempo no aqua nao tem maiores dores de cabeça nao, o problema quando um é colocado antes e se sente o dono do pedaço esses peixes são totalmentes territoriais, e eles nao tem medo de nada,  :SbSourire2: 

eu ja tive duas especies de palhaço num aquario de 190 litros e nao tive problemas nao, um percula e um Amphiprion frenatus juntos , o "tomato" era
o dono da anemona onde ficava , o unico problema que de vez enquando quando o percula ia xeretar perto da anemona ai o outro fazia um espetaculozinho,  :yb624:  "sai daqui que esse lugar ja tem dono"  :yb624:

----------


## João Carecho

> pois é... 
> mas geralmente quando são colocados ao mesmo tempo no aqua nao tem maiores dores de cabeça nao, o problema quando um é colocado antes e se sente o dono do pedaço esses peixes são totalmentes territoriais, e eles nao tem medo de nada, 
> 
> eu ja tive duas especies de palhaço num aquario de 190 litros e nao tive problemas nao, um percula e um Amphiprion frenatus juntos , o "tomato" era
> o dono da anemona onde ficava , o unico problema que de vez enquando quando o percula ia xeretar perto da anemona ai o outro fazia um espetaculozinho,  "sai daqui que esse lugar ja tem dono"


Concordo efectivamente, tanto é, que já tentei colocar um clarki no aquário, 2 meses depois da entrada do primeiro, foi só briga!!!

Com estes dois ocellaris a coisa foi diferenre, o clarki já não está no aquário e foram colocados ao mesmo tempo, dão-se lindamente. Na loja andavam sempre juntos aqui em casa também.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## marcoferro

pois é Joao , o mais engraçado de tudo que em lojas do ramo encontra-se sempre um "punhado" deles juntos na mesma barteria , o problema mesmo deve ser o "territorio"  :yb624:  
eu gostaria muito de estudar mais sobre a reprodução deles em aqua
alias, boa ideia , vou procurar algum relato sobre isso...

----------


## João Carecho

> pois é Joao , o mais engraçado de tudo que em lojas do ramo encontra-se sempre um "punhado" deles juntos na mesma barteria , o problema mesmo deve ser o "territorio"  
> eu gostaria muito de estudar mais sobre a reprodução deles em aqua
> alias, boa ideia , vou procurar algum relato sobre isso...


Lá isso é verdade, questão de território, pior ainda acho que são as donzelas.

Pois eu também ando entusiasmado com essa ideia de reproduzir peixes palhaço em aquário, mas ainda sei muito pouco, para já contento-me com a ideia de que tenho um casal, pois eram aproximadamente 10 ocellaris que estavam na loja (made in Portugal - cativeiro), o vendedor foi vendendo e sobraram estes dois que tenho agora, o que é certo é que eram todos do mesmo tamanho e um está o dobro do outro, acho que já definiram os sexos, o maior é a fêmea e o mais pequeno o macho...

----------


## marcoferro

hmmm...
isso é um sinal de que realmente ja definiram, e quando um so ficar dentro da anemona ou coral ai ja vai saber que realmente um é femea e outro macho

----------


## João Carecho

> hmmm...
> isso é um sinal de que realmente ja definiram, e quando um so ficar dentro da anemona ou coral ai ja vai saber que realmente um é femea e outro macho


Ou seja o segundo passo é esse, só um ficará com o coral/anémona?

----------


## marcoferro

então geralmente a femea coloca seus ovos proximo a essa "casa" que seria anemona ou coral, o que acontece é que a femea toma conta dessa casa...

entao segundo o que eu li em algumas materias , a femea que cuida da anemona e fica com ela, pra que nenhum predador pegue seus ovos

vou procurar na internet depois mais coisas a respeito e posto aqui

----------


## João Carecho

> então geralmente a femea coloca seus ovos proximo a essa "casa" que seria anemona ou coral, o que acontece é que a femea toma conta dessa casa...
> 
> entao segundo o que eu li em algumas materias , a femea que cuida da anemona e fica com ela, pra que nenhum predador pegue seus ovos
> 
> vou procurar na internet depois mais coisas a respeito e posto aqui


Obrigadão, não tinha percebido o contexto, sim sim isso acontece!  :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Simbiose com um colt

----------


## João Carecho

> Simbiose com um colt


Muito bonito! Agora só falto mesmo eu em colocar uma foto dos meus palhaçitos.  :SbOk2:

----------


## marcoferro

na minha opnião sem duvida uma das especies mais magnificas !!!

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas

O meu esta sempre nas xenias.
Tenho sorte nesse aspecto.

----------


## João Carecho

> Boas
> 
> O meu esta sempre nas xenias.
> Tenho sorte nesse aspecto.


Pois parece que alguns também se abrigam em xénias... Os meus estão numa lemnalia e se não fosse o facto de amanhã ter 2 testes já tinha tirado uma foto, talvez à noite!  :yb624: 
Fiquem bem.

----------


## marcoferro

Pesquisando pela internet encontrei uma materia bem interessante, vale a pena dar uma olhada...
segue link

Nature Planet: Peixes palhaços e anêmonas - Mutualismo

----------

